# supertomom



## supertomom (May 1, 2006)

I have just returned home from Florida after 5 months and noticed pigeon action on my balcony! On further examination, there is a nest with one baby in it. I have to be honest, I am not fond of pigeons and want to remove this - how can this be done without sacrificing the baby. The mother does come to the nest - the noise of her being there is what drew me to the window and this discovery. I am going to have pigeon netting installed within the next couple of days - please help!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

supertomom said:


> I have just returned home from Florida after 5 months and noticed pigeon action on my balcony! On further examination, there is a nest with one baby in it. I have to be honest, I am not fond of pigeons and want to remove this - how can this be done without sacrificing the baby. The mother does come to the nest - the noise of her being there is what drew me to the window and this discovery. I am going to have pigeon netting installed within the next couple of days - please help!


At this stage of the game you really only have a couple of choices. Find someone who will take the baby, a rehabber, or leave them until the baby is grown and gone. If it was just an egg, that's easy, but you talking about a real live little baby here who is there through no fault of his own. Can you tell us where you are? Maybe someone is close and can help. Also, how old do you think the baby is? Also, I hope you would reconsider the netting. That is very dangerous to the birds. They get caught it in and slowly starve to death. Not pretty. I can understand you not wanting the pigeons on your balcony, but I'm sure there are other methods that can be used to dissuade them from setting up residence. Just the fact that you posted here says that you do care and I thank you for that. Hopefully other members will be along shortly with other ideas.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

supertomom said:


> I have just returned home from Florida after 5 months and noticed pigeon action on my balcony! On further examination, there is a nest with one baby in it. I have to be honest, I am not fond of pigeons and want to remove this - how can this be done without sacrificing the baby. The mother does come to the nest - the noise of her being there is what drew me to the window and this discovery. I am going to have pigeon netting installed within the next couple of days - please help!


Thank you for being concerned about the chick.  

As Lovebirds has mentioned you have two options, either find a rehabber to take on feeding the youngster, or wait about a 45 days until this youngster is reared. 

i would appreciate if you could allow the parents to raise it.

After 40 to 45 days you can go ahead and safely pigeon proof it. Please don't use any netting that the bird can get stuck on or has any holes in it where the pigeons can get stuck going in but can't get out. We have seen many birds trapped this way, and it is an inhumane and leaves them starving to death.  

If you absolutely can't wait, let us know and we can help locate a rehabber in your area, if there is one.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Please consider the bird in this matter and any others that could come along. Have you thought about any way of preventing the birds from coming on your balcony? Think of the bird trying to get away and in total panic, breaking legs and staving to death please reconsider. After this baby is gone if you see others starting to build a nest remove it right away. They will get frustrated and go else where.


----------

